# SNOWMOBILE SERVICE PLACE? (W.O.R. Powersports???)



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

I recently bought a used snowmobile. I need to buy a new track, have it studded, and have it installed. I know the usual dealerships are going to be way too expensive. I found a place online called WOR Powersports on Gratiot in Clinton Township. Seemingly knowledgable guy on the phone quoted me $1,000 for the job. Seemed like a good price. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of these guys? Can I trust them? Thank you in advance.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

1000 for all parts and install


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes. 1500 at dealer...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Assuming its a 136, plan on $550 for a track, $300 for studs and backers. That leaves about $150 for labor. which is about 2 hours of labor, which is pushing it fir studding a track and install. Plan on another $500 in parts for worn components that are found when they remove the skid and chaincase.


----------



## Herefishyfishy01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dont trust this shop!!!!!

Dropped my sled off due to trouble starting and not running right. Told them ive already pulled and cleaned the cards and new fuel line and filter. Also told them I paid $800 3 years ago for my 1995 Polaris XLT that I use for ice fishing and didnt want to put a lot of money into it. I dropped it off on a friday and was told it would be about a week before they got to it. I called the following friday to check the status and was advised a tech started working on it thursday and thought it was a carb issue and they would have him call me when he got in. He never called. Tuesday i called back and was now told it was a carb timing issue and they would have the tech call when he got it. He never called. I called thursday and was now told it was a center seal in the crank case that was leaking causing blow back through the center cylinder and carb but that the tech would call me later to explain. 

Believe it or not the tech actually called this time. I asked why you would pull the carbs after being told they were just cleaned and what about blow back through the carbs would make you think its a carb issue. He basically said he didnt know. I then asked how he determined a center seal in the crank case was bad. He stated they sprayed ether around the crank and engine while it was running and found no air leaks so it had to be the center seal. He also said he looked in the exhaust ports for the cyliders and the pistons and cylinders looked good. So it had to be the center seal. 

I did some research before talking to him and learned the 1995 had no center seal and wasnt until 2 years later the XCR had a center seal. So i told him my sled didnt have one he then told me he was dumbing it down for me and that it was a center O ring, which also dosent exist. I know, great tech right.....only gets better.

So i say dont touch it and im picking it up. I bring it home only to find they broke a light on my trailer and by pulling the pull start from across my sled put 2 rope burns in my seat that had no imperfections. SEE PICTURES. 

When i pulled the engine apart i found the center piston broken on the exhaust side. Wait, he looked in the exhuast port and said they looked good??? I continued to the crank case where i found a hole in the center crank. But how is that possible??? He found no air leaks???? SEE PICTURES!

I bought a used crank case and one new piston and rebuilt my motor which now runs awesome. 

These guys are a joke. Not only did they not know what they were doing but obviously lied about things they checked...no air leaks? Pistons good? Oh but hey lets clean the carbs....

They wanted to bill almost $400 for carb cleaning and new pull rope, oh they destroyed the one i had on there for 3 years with out a problem, and labor. After much debate from me i paid them $197. When i got home and saw the damage to my seat and trailer i was pissed. Then to find out what the real problem was with the motor compared to what they told me......well lets just say in at a loss.

I would love a response from wor powersports and would expect nothing less then a full refund. Ive thought about filing a small claims suit to recover my $197 and cost of a new seat and trailer light. Also considering BBB


----------

